# Asus Eee PC mit Touchscreen und Dual-Core-Atom (wann?)



## INU.ID (11. Januar 2009)

Servus.

Asus will ja im ersten Q des Jahres 2009 einen neuen Eee PC, u.a. mit Touchscreen und Dual-Core Atom, rausbringen.

Siehe: Asus: Eee-PCs mit Touchscreen und Dual-Core-Atom in Planung - Asus, Eee-PC, Netbook, Intel Atom, Touchscreen

Hier ein Video des Eee PC T101H (noch mit Single-Core): http://www.netbooknews.de/637/video-eee-pc-t101h-hands-on/

Gibts da mittlerweile schon einen konkreten Termin?

Ansonsten würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr hier zum besagten Eee PC und seinen Neuerungen alles reinschreibt.


MFG INU.ID


----------



## Preylord (12. Januar 2009)

Das würde mich auch brennend interessieren da ich hoffe das dieses Besser
wird als das Model von Gigabyte  ...vielleicht auch günstiger? Da erhoffe ich mir
vermutlich zuviel...

Mfg

PS:War in dem wirklich schon ein Dual Atom eingeplant???


----------



## Preylord (5. Februar 2009)

...gibts hier inzwischen Neuigkeiten?

Mfg


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (5. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß nur, dass Microsoft die XP-Lizenzen auf Singlecore-Atoms beschränkt hat, war glaub ich hier auf PCGH oder auf Heise...
Ansonsten kann sehr gut sein, dass entweder eins mit nem normalen Atom kommt oder sobald Windos 7 raus ist erhofftes gerät mit Dualcore 
Aber auch bis auf das Erste nur Spekulationen.

Gruß,
M4$T3R CH13F


----------



## Preylord (3. April 2009)

Ich muß das hier mal wieder Pushen  Irgendwie scheint
sich Asus zu dem Ding ja Tot zu Schweigen...

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2009)

Keine Ahnung, wann die Dual Atoms in den Netbooks kommen werden, aber ich denke nicht, dass es vor Windows Seven sein wird.


----------



## thecroatien (3. April 2009)

Hallo,

Könnte man nicht einfach nen Dualcore Atom kaufen und selber nachrüsten?

Bzw. Was ist das Problem dieses zumachen, sonst hätten es bestimmt schin einige getan?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2009)

thecroatien schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Könnte man nicht einfach nen Dualcore Atom kaufen und selber nachrüsten?
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke mal, dass die Atoms auf der Platine draufgelötet und nicht mit einem Sockel verbaut sind.
Austauschen ist also nicht möglich.
Außerdem würden die Spannungswandler wohl nicht mehr zur CPU passen und ob das Atom Board überhaupt mit Dual Atoms klar kommt ist ebenfalls schleierhaft.


----------



## Preylord (4. April 2009)

Mir gings bei meinem Push eigentlich mehr um den Touchscreen Eee...
Weniger um die Dualcores...obwohl das eine Nette dreingabe wäre 

Mfg


----------



## vin vom Dorf (4. April 2009)

Gibt schon ziemlich lange Informationen über den Touchscreen EEE.
Sogar schon Videos.

z. B. hier: Eee PC T91 Videos Hands-On - Von Johannes - T3com, Netbooknewsde, Video, Releasedatum, Deutschland, Preise - EEE-PC.de :: Deutschlands EEE-PC Community

Sehr geiles Teil meiner Meinung nach, wenn der Rest stimmt wird das mein erstes Netbook.


----------



## Kadauz (5. April 2009)

Touchscreen mit Glaredisplay?!?


----------



## Preylord (5. April 2009)

Ja...Videos ha ich schon viele gesehen 
Aber wann gibts das Ding (oder besser seinen 10" Bruder)
mal zu kaufen??? 

Mfg


----------



## BigBubby (6. April 2009)

das sieht wirklich sehr interessant aus, besodners zu dem preis


----------



## Preylord (6. April 2009)

...haben will...Jetzt! *jammer* 



Mfg


----------



## INU.ID (18. April 2009)

Ja Asus, was is denn nu? *zappel*

Oder gibts das Teil schon irgendwo?


----------



## Preylord (15. Mai 2009)

...wenigstens ist das Teil inzwischen auf der Website
gelistet ASUS World   ...immerhin etwas 

Datum gibts aber immernoch nicht 

Mfg


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (19. Mai 2009)

Es sieht z.Z. folgendermaßen aus:

In den USA ist der T91 für 549$ gelistet, jedoch nicht erhältlich.
Laut Asus stehe der Lauch in Europa kurz bevor. Bereits Ende Mai/Anfang Juni solle der EeePC mit Touchscreen an englische Händler geliefert werden - Deutschland komme kurze Zeit später. Der Preis situiere sich dabei, je nach Ausstattung, an der 450£-Marke. Für Deutschland seien ungefähr 500€ vorgesehen. Ob bei diesen Preise das optionale GPS-Modul oder der optionale TV-Tuner mitberücksichtigt worden sind, steht noch nicht fest.

Zum T101 (für mich sowieso uninteressant) wurden bislang noch keine Angaben gemacht

*Edit*

Achja, und was Atom-Dualcore betrifft, schweigt Intel. Auch Asus hat noch keine Andeutung gemacht - normalerweise kommen diese mind. 1/2 Jahr bevor entsprechende Produkte erscheinen. Es sieht also danach aus, dass es in nächster Zeit nix wird. Den Desktop-Atom-DC will man ja wegen des "zu großen" (nur 8 Watt statt 4!) Stromverbrauchs nicht in Netbooks verbauen. 
Aber wozu überhaupt ein Dualcore? Die für das OS benötigte Performance wird auch von den Single-Cores gut abgedeckt. Flottes arbeiten ist durchaus möglich.

Viel interessanter finde ich, wann endlich die Ion-EeePCs rauskommen, damit HD-Filme Schauen und ältere Games wie Max Payne 2 auf Hoch (vllt sogar CSS auf niedrig-mittel) Zocken möglich ist! Aber auch hier wird es dauern und es kommt immer etwas besseres raus. Deswegen wird mein nächstes Netbokk der T91 und ich bin zufrieden.

*Edit*



Kadauz schrieb:


> Touchscreen mit Glaredisplay?!?



Eigentlich hab' ich bis jetzt nur selten einen Non-Glare-Touchscreen gesehen. 

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, warum auf einmal alle und wirklich alle Netbook-Hersteller diesen Weg mit Glare-Screens einschlagen...


----------



## Preylord (23. Mai 2009)

Na das hört sich doch schonmal gut an  Danke für die News!

Der Ultimative Kick wäre für mich ein 101 auf ION Basis 

Aber darauf kann ich wohl noch lange warten  Hoffe es kommt
dann alsbald auch ein gescheiter Test fürs 91 der mir 
hoffentlich sagt das es besser ist als das Gigabyte Teil...
und ich kann wieder meiner Kommerzsucht frönen 

Mfg


----------



## Kadauz (24. Mai 2009)

[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> Es sieht z.Z. folgendermaßen aus:
> 
> 
> *Edit*
> ...



Die Lenovos haben alle kein Glare. Iss mir auch völlig schleierhaft, wie man bei einem Touch Screen Glare verbauen kann.


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (25. Mai 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Die Lenovos haben alle kein Glare. Iss mir auch völlig schleierhaft, wie man bei einem Touch Screen Glare verbauen kann.



Siehe z.B. Iphone/Ipod Touch


----------



## INU.ID (25. Mai 2009)

[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> Aber wozu überhaupt ein Dualcore? Die für das OS benötigte Performance wird auch von den Single-Cores gut abgedeckt. Flottes arbeiten ist durchaus möglich.



Naja, in Grenzen...

Ich hab das A110L von Acer und von Asus das 901, von den schwachen SSDs mal abgesehen sind auch die CPUs sehr oft am Anschlag. Ein 2ter Kern wäre der Performance also durchaus zuträglich.


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (25. Mai 2009)

Beim minem 1000H ging alles relativ flott.

A110L ---> 512MB RAM

Und beide haben, wie gesagt, SSDs, die nicht mit der schnellen HDD mithalten können.

*Edit*

Sooo Leute, ihr habts bestimmt auch schon gelesen:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...eapad-S12-kommt-im-Juli/Notebook-Netbook/News

Ab dieser Zeit wirds interessant am Netbook-Markt.

(jetzt weiß ich doch nicht mehr, obs das T91 wird...)


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Mai 2009)

Kommt halt darauf an, was du damit machen willst.
Wenn ich es nur zum Surfen verwende, wäre mir ein Touchscreen lieber.
Außerdem hat Microsoft festgelegt, dass Win7 nur mit Netbooks bis 10,2" erhältlich sein wird.


----------



## Preylord (30. Mai 2009)

Weiß eigentlich jemand wie das mit der BS 
Implementierung bei einem Touch ist?

Ich meine: kann ich das BS komplett mit dem Stylus
bedienen oder nur Speziefische Anwendung? 

Meine mal gelesen zu haben das XP das nicht kann...

Auch wäre interessant zu wissen ob das T91 einen 
Neigesensor bekommt...darüber hab ich auch noch nix
gelesen 

Mfg


----------



## Preylord (30. Mai 2009)

Wer es noch nicht kennt...hab noch ein Nettes Vid
zum T101 gefunden 

YouTube - Eee PC T101H - Erste Eindruecke

...und Selbiges für den T91

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RSa7dA8U_w&feature=related

Ich hoffe das beide Geräte einigermassen Zeitnah erscheinen
und ich sie dann vor Ort miteinander vergleichen kann...

(im übrigen ist damit auch meine Frage zum Touchscreen
beantwortet...)

Mfg


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (30. Mai 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Kommt halt darauf an, was du damit machen willst.
> Wenn ich es nur zum Surfen verwende, wäre mir ein Touchscreen lieber.
> Außerdem hat Microsoft festgelegt, dass Win7 nur mit Netbooks bis 10,2" erhältlich sein wird.



Habe ja auch nicht gesagt, dass ich dieses Netbook (naja eig. schon ein Note) möchte.

Aber eines mit dem Ion wäre schon gut.
Jeder muss wissen, wo er seine Prioritäten setzt. 
Grundsätzlich ist mir die Leistung von Notebook bzw. Netbooks nicht wichtig, solange der Multimedia-Bereich abgedeckt wird. Jedoch ist es bei den bisherigen Netbooks nicht der Fall (1080p!) - beim Ion geht das. 

D.h. ein Netbook mit einem Ion und keinem TouchScreen würde ich eher nehmen als ein Netbook mit dem Intel und einem TouchScreen. Dagegen wäre mir ein Netbook mit einem Ion und einem Touchscreen lieber, als eines mit "Ion 2" und ohne Touchscreen.

Und Spielen auf einem Netbook ist "nice-to-have", aber eig. doch zu fummelig.

Wegen dem OS: Ich mache mir sowieso immer Leopard drauf, da es nochmals schneller ist als Windows 7 und der Akku spürbar länger hält (bessere Energiesparfunktionen). Sogar den Sound habe ich beim meinem 1000H hingekommen (nach langem Werkeln). 

Edit

@Perylord: Sehe, du wartest auf jede News vom T91 bzw. T101. Falls du es nicht schon kennst, kann ich dir nur...

http://www.einfach-eee.de/news/

...empfehlen. Wenn sich i-wo etwas rührt, wissen dies sofort.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Mai 2009)

> Wegen dem OS: Ich mache mir sowieso immer Leopard drauf


Respekt.



> Jedoch ist es bei den bisherigen Netbooks nicht der Fall (1080p!) - beim Ion geht das.


Ich verstehe dich, aber da hat halt jeder seine eigenen Prioritäten.

Mich nervt, dass bei den Netbooks technisch noch einiges möglich wäre, aber zur Zeit nicht viel tut.


----------



## Preylord (31. Mai 2009)

@ [3volution's brak3]

 Danke da kann ich mich auf dem laufendem halten 

Mfg


----------



## Preylord (11. Juni 2009)

Einige von euch werden es vermutlich schon woanders
gelesen haben aber da die Finalen Specs des T91 schon zu
Beginn der Computex wohl feststanden kommt dieses für mich
definitiv nicht mehr in Frage  Warum?
Wegen des "Speichersystems"...vermutlich fest verbaute
16Gig SSD + 16Gig SD Karte  +30Gig Externe Platte 
PLUS 20Gig Onlinespeicher  Vollkommen bescheuert!

Ich werde schweren Herzens wohl auf das 101 warten
oder mir das Neue Gigabyte Touchnote ansehen,da
dort nach bisherigen Infos wohl eine Normale Platte
drin ist die man auch Wechseln kann... Schade Asus,
von der Größe her wäre mir das 91 lieber gewesen...aber
mit so einer Schwachsinns Ausstattung? NEIN 

Mfg


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Juni 2009)

@Preylord
Wenn es die selbe SSD wie beim Eee PC S101 ist, kann man die tauschen (max. 64GB).


----------



## Preylord (11. Juni 2009)

Beim 901 war sie wohl auch Hartverlötet 

Aber selbst wenn nicht: Der Preis den eine 16er SSD +16erSD
+Festplatte und Webspace haben (was mickrige 84Gig ergibt
die noch dazu auf 4! Medien verteilt sind! ) ist im
Vergleich Lächerlich...

Mfg


----------



## Iceananas (14. Juni 2009)

Preylord schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand wie das mit der BS
> Implementierung bei einem Touch ist?
> 
> Ich meine: kann ich das BS komplett mit dem Stylus
> ...



Doch, Xp unterstützt Touch (siehe die Videos die gepostet wurden), aber kein Multitouch (erst ab Win7, aber beim T91 ist ein Multitouch verbaut!!). Asus wird dazu ein paar Progrämmchen bereitstellen, die für den Touchscreen optimiert wurden (IE, Fotoalbum usw.), aber auf Gesten wie beim Iphone wird man wohl verzichten müssen 

die speicherlösung ist in der tat ein Witz, ich will nicht wissen wie lahm die SSD und die SD-Karte sind, aber ich werde sowieso eine kleine externe andocken. Wenn die Laufzeit stimmt (angeblich ü 5 Stunden) dann ist das Teil gekauft, ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig drauf


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Juni 2009)

Weiß jemand, ob der T91 auch in schwarz rauskommt?

Edit: Hat sich erledigt. Anscheinend ja.


----------



## Iceananas (8. Januar 2010)

[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> Siehe z.B. Iphone/Ipod Touch



siehe wie oft man das ding putzen muss


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Januar 2010)

Iceananas schrieb:


> siehe wie oft man das ding putzen muss


siehe wie alt der Thread ist


----------



## Iceananas (8. Januar 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> siehe wie alt der Thread ist


der ist mir nur überm weg gelaufen


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Januar 2010)

Wenn hier keiner dicht macht, ist das auch verständlich.


----------

